# geocachers - advice needed



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

I joined the geocaching site a while ago but have yet to find one of the caches (despite several attempts) so have decided I will have to get one of the hand held GPS devices - but which one? What do other people use?
Looking at the reviews of some of them they are accurate to within 10 feet but I can do that anyway with the car sat nav and following the clues, I must be doing something wrong.
Can anyone help?

Chris


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Have you tried it with your car satnav? I did use TomTom sometime ago when I was in Denmark and Norway and managed to find a couple of caches. I didn't have any maps and just worked from loading the cache positions into TT. It is definitely not as good as using a PDA with Memory Maps loaded but I did not have mapping info and still do not have it for overseas countries and in these cases I would revert to using my car sat nav!

I download position information from the Geocahe site 
and import it either to Memory Map for UK caches or to my car sat Nav for continental ones.

By coincidence, prompted by the idea of Miles the teddy bear idea, I was thinking about Geocaching and MHF and was wondering just how many members are interested enough to seek and move on a travel bug which would have a motorhome related purpose?

peedee

ps Have you had a look at the reviews >here<


----------



## bubble63 (Sep 30, 2009)

hi
my ten year old got a geocache book for his birthday, so been a keen father :wink: I got him a £65 garmin etrex H

great item on its own, but it needs a £ 20 cable and SERIAL port to connect to my MAC. 
So £25 bits arrived....... but are impossible connect, the mac is not iterested, neither is the PC laptop, so not recommened.

garmin on its own is FAB, and will do to get started, but is a *** to get lat long in to itand not possible to get your plot on google earth
 

MHF and geocaching sounds a good idea.
neill cambridge


----------



## lifeson (Sep 13, 2010)

We do a bit of geocaching and have used several devices.
I use my garmin edge 205 which is mainly a cycle computer but works great with follow the line directions or compass.
I have also used a Gamin forerunner 201 which is also just as good (if not better in some ways) (this is for sale BTW)
Missus uses her Nokia 95 with trimble navigator app.
This is great for paperless geocaching where you can get all the info you need in the field without having to preload the garmin devices with the locations.

HTH


----------



## Grandma (Jan 25, 2006)

Now up to getting on for 500 Geocaches, been Geocaching for about 6 years. Started with a cheap Handheld GPS and now have upgraded to a Garmin 450t. A real joy as I can download not only the co-ordinates but all the info as well to the GPS. True paperless geocaching. (premium Geocaching member). Along with my netbook and 3 dongle I can look for caches whereever. Even done some abroad on my Xmas hols (sans Van)
I geocache where ever the Van is parked. Did a few on the way up to the FOL this year and there are 3 geocaches right outside Balado Park and 4 across the road from the Highland showground. I have a travelling Travel bug in my Van back window. For those not initiated into geocaching it is a symbol with a code on it. You espy the code and can log it in the internet. For those in the know it is called 'Where is Cushag' (Cushag being the Isle of Man emblem. ) and you can track it on www.geocaching .com. 
As for hunting the geocache boxes. One hint is when you reach the General area, think to yourself 'now where would I hide it'. Works sometimes. Also read the clue and check out the title. I have met only a copuple of fellow geocachers on my travels but we don't always make a big do about it as some people think we are nutters. 
I use it to make myself go for walks as I have no dog and no children around as an excuse. A good active hobby for those who like the great outdoors and a bit of brainwork .


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

I really am a novice - I have heard of travel bugs but have no idea what they are, will go back to the geocaching website and look them up.
Peedee - I have used the car sat nav, didn't find the cache but it got me to the right area and sounds like it is as accurate as some of the the hand held devices.
I think geocaching and MH are ideal companions, as grandma says it gives you a reason to go out for a walk and explore the area.
Neills experience with the hand held device and faff on linking it to the computer etc. is similar to other stories I have heard and one of the reasons I am reluctant about getting one.
Sadly I don't have one of these clever mobile phones with apps so can't go down that route.
Will just have to refine my searching technique, I am sure once I get the hang of finding them it will get much easier

Chris


----------



## Grandma (Jan 25, 2006)

Have had no problem connecting my GPS's to PC and Netbook (windows 7 now XP) but have had to resort back to instructions and GPS forums sometimes. This last Garmin I had no problems with but at what it cost I would expect it to work fine. 
Now anyone want to discuss the Amazon Kindle? (e-book)(admitting here that I am a Gadget freak).


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I have also been Geocaching for about 6 years, on and off. I had a break of about 2years when I did nothing but have over 50 finds over a very very wide area. I tend to not seek caches in my own area but only when away. It has taken me to some great spots which I probably would never have gone to otherwise. 

Another tip is to take a stick with you, invaluable for poking around.

peedee


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi 
I use my Blackberry smartphone with the trimble software and it's great. 
No need to look up before you go just hit quick cache and it will list the 10 nearest caches with the info, logs and hints. 
You can also do more complex searches. 
When your next on the internet you just go to the geocache site and all your finds (or not) are ready for you. 
James


----------



## parkmoy (Jul 4, 2007)

Choose a 'regular' size cache rather than a micro to start with and also choose a very recently found one, preferably with a good clue. If it's recently found you know that there's an excellent chance it hasn't been muggled and, depending on the terrain you may be able to see tell tale tracks form the previous finder :wink:

You need to know that you will want to continue geocaching so stick with your car sat nav to begin with before spending cash unless you're flush. It should be accurate enough if you make sure it's set for 'walking' rather than 'car'. See if there are any geocachers living near you and email them asking for help, most of us are only too happy to take a newbie out and show them the ropes. Also keep an eye out for any geocaching events near you, they're a good way of meeting others and getting advice.

When/if the time comes that you want to buy a GPS unit you will have to decide if you want all the bells and whistles such as touch screens or something simpler which is perhaps more rugged and just as accurate if not more so. Most geocachers buy a Garmin unit. As mentioned in another message avoid any unit with a serial port, it's a pain downloading large numbers of caches. You need one with a USB connection. You're looking at about £90 - £100 upwards.

The best program for organizing and keeping a record of caches found etc is called GSAK and can be downloaded here: http://www.gsak.net/ There is a free trial, but it's not expensive in any event and I couldn't manage without it. It can manipulate cache records in just about any way you could want.

Good luck and enjoy the sport.


----------



## mags52 (May 9, 2010)

We have a Garmin E trex H which , as previously said, needs a special cable to attach to a PC but the PC must have a serial port. We attach to our main desktop PC and it works very well but of course is no use if you want to work it when away in the van.
The garmin is a very good machine because it is simple and clear and hard wearing. 
My iphone also works brilliantly. There is a free app for geocachers which automatically identifies 3 caches close to you.
It's a really fun hobby and it encourages you to get out and walk in the fresh air.
Mags


----------



## allan01273 (May 23, 2007)

ardgour said:


> I joined the geocaching site a while ago but have yet to find one of the caches (despite several attempts) so have decided I will have to get one of the hand held GPS devices - but which one? What do other people use?
> Looking at the reviews of some of them they are accurate to within 10 feet but I can do that anyway with the car sat nav and following the clues, I must be doing something wrong.
> Can anyone help?
> 
> Chris


When we started Geocaching it was without fancy, costly equipment. We decided where we were going in the motorhome and then checked the Geocaching website. If there were caches with buildings, fences or any other landmark nearby then I would print out the Google satellite map on one side of A4 and the instructions and notes on the other side. There was so much info that I almost knew where it was before we went away. The papers were in a folder and off we went. This method is no good for caches in the middle of the countryside as one lane or tree looks just like another! but if the clue says bottom of left gatepost or something like that, well how difficult can it be?
Geocaching is free, and paper is cheap. But you have to plan ahead.
Now that we are really into caching we use an android 'phone the HTC Desire but there are other cheaper ones. The best app is C:Geo and we are connected to the internet with a 3 mifi. So now the satmaps and notes are on the 'phone and it also shows on the map where we are. When the two markers for the cache and our position are on top of each other we look down and pick up the cache (almost)! We now don't have to plan ahead and can look for a cache wherever we are at the time. 
It's a great hobby and will give you exercise and take you to some places you would never ever have come across. 
My caching name is the same as the motorhome facts name.

Allan01273


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I've geocached sporadically for years. The problem was always remembering to download information about caches in the vicinity of where I'm going to be. Now I don't worry and just use a single, integrated app on my Android phone:
http://androidappreview.net/cgeo-makes-geocaching-easy-and-spontaneous/

Dave
Edit: Ooops. Yup, just the same as Allan. I started replying earlier then had dinner.


----------



## paulkenny9 (Jun 25, 2008)

we also use Cgeo on the andriod phone, very easy, got on to the app, search area, choose a cache and follow the arrows, easy peasy. 

Paul


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Ok with a new fit of enthusiasm I went out with the dog to find a cache which is not far from home so I know the area and I took a stick as the clue said it was under gorse branches but it had been found recently.
The result - I poked around every gorse bush and down every rabbit hole in a radius of about 5 metres and still didn't find it!
Think I will have to find another geocacher to show me the ropes.
Thanks for all the advice, I will continue using the car sat nav set to walking till I get good at this. If I ever upgrade my phone an android one is on the list so I will get the app
Is there a record for the person who has hunted the most caches but never found one?

Chris


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

What is the size of the cache you are looking for? 
Some are as small as 10x5mm and a lot are camouflaged and/or hidden inside objects you would usually find in the area. 
Have a look at the picture I have attached, it's one of my favourite hides stuck on a metal bridge or similar. 
Don't rely on google earth to give you an exact location, it can move as you zoom in and out. 
Find someone local who has a gps and go along with them. 
James


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

JP said:


> What is the size of the cache you are looking for?
> Some are as small as 10x5mm and a lot are camouflaged and/or hidden inside objects you would usually find in the area.
> Have a look at the picture I have attached, it's one of my favourite hides stuck on a metal bridge or similar.
> Don't rely on google earth to give you an exact location, it can move as you zoom in and out.
> ...


Hellllp! - there was me expecting a decent sized plastic lunch box - I wouldn't have a hope of finding something that small.
Ok will try again this afternoon but work on one that is a decent size

Chris


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Mods, can this post be moved to where it rightfully belongs.....probably General Sport Related or Motorhome Pastimes.
Ta

peedee


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Chris

Before you set off on a cache hunt do carefully read all of the info given for it at Geocaching.com. The size of the cache will be noted, and its some of its contents ( travel bugs etc.). The size of a cache can vary from a "Nano", very small and usually magnetic one right up to an old wartime Ammunition Case. 

We have found several purpose made cache containers... one disguised as a rock, one was a brick in a wall another was cast out of concrete to look like a piece of fallen masonry in a ruin ... some are really cleverly hidden too... 

Also do read all of the logs of the previous finders ..often if the cache is very difficult you will get a cryptic clue hidden in some of those. 

I won't give too much away on the secrets of how caches are sometimes hidden but as already suggested when a cache container is placed inside a camo bag you can often be looking directly at it but not "see" it ...our very first one was like that ...we spent ages going around and around a tree looking for holes or places where the cache was hidden when all the time it was right in front of us but inside a camouflaged bag tucked into some ivy :roll: 


Mike

P.S. I am going to move this thread into the new Motorhoming Pastimes forum :wink: then it will not get auto deleted after 30 days like all off topic threads ...maybe we should make a sub forum for Geocaching .. Ah! while I have been writing this post I see Peedee had the same thought :idea:


----------



## allan01273 (May 23, 2007)

"the clue said it was under gorse branches "

Reading that, it says to me that it is tied to the gorse branches, not down a rabbit hole or on the ground. If it was on the ground it would be at the base or foot of a gorse bush. Then I would expect it to be covered with a stone, rocks, sticks or other camo'.

Nano (size of a 5mm nut) are usually used in conjunction with something else, magnetically fixed. They can be in a snail shell, or bolt and fixed to something metal. 

The favourite cache conainer is a 35mm film pot, second favorite is a small snaplid sandwich box about 4 by 6 inches. Bigger than this are rare. 

Sometimes the camo' is so out of place and obvious that it is easily seen. A bird that doesn't fly away. a plastic cap to a sign or gate post. Sometimes a stone that has had more added to it that a small pile of stones are where a small pile of stones shouldn't normally be expected. Sometimes there is no camo', it is so obvious that you just can't see it! 

Lots of counties have cachers meetings each month. Or you can try to contact the person who left the cache for further help. Also there are often little hints in the previous finders logs. 

Please don't forget that the cache setter can be slightly out with the co-ords and a "sat nav" will place you on the nearest road and has no need to be particularly accurate. That is why I would recommend locating with a satellite map and finding the cache by taking a position from he surrounding buildings. 

If all else fails, record this one as a "Did Not Find" and try another one.

Allan01273


----------



## brynric (Oct 17, 2009)

I can only endorse what others have said. its a great past-time with lots of different levels. You can potter collecting just the occasional, or swoop on an area with the intention of clearing the lot and leaping up the league tables.
Although our circumstances have acted against us recently, we always found the 'vanning lifestyle ideal. We have found no end of caches just a short walk from where we have pitched and any way the dogs love the exercise. One of the nice things is to try different regions. 
For what its worth most of ours have been found with a Mio 550 PDA (which also runs TomTom) and more recently we've started to use iphone.
Problems? Its very addictive, you've just got to find another. whilst we've been out of touch recently I've no doubt we'll go back to it in due course.
Happy Hunting.


----------

